# 42 more posts and we break 50,000!



## Scott Bushey

On the Puritan Board, there are:
20203 posts
1565 topics
19 forums (19 active)
492 members

Top 5 most viewed topics:
Theological Traditionalism: Defined, Examined, Refuted (2698)
What translation/version do you use? (1368)
Church Music (1304)
Is wine evil? (1289)
Infant Baptism: Jer 31 and Heb 8? (1262)


Top 5 most replied to topics:
Theological Traditionalism: Defined, Examined, Refuted (216)
&quot;Blesses&quot; (135)
Church Music (128)
Is wine evil? (122)
The Lord of the Rings (107)


5 Latest Topics:
A Biblical Catechism on Baptism (10-26-2003 07:36 AM)
Is justification logically antecedent to justifying faith in L. Berkhof? (10-26-2003 03:30 AM)
Tobacco Trading (10-26-2003 03:11 AM)
THIS is what the seeker-sensitive movement is doing to the church today (10-26-2003 02:56 AM)
What is the verdict on organ use in worship? (10-26-2003 02:53 AM)


The most popular forum is Theological Forum with 8238 posts and 481 topics


Averages:
41.99 posts per member
1,063.32 posts per forum
11.63 replies per thread
81.92 posts per day
1.25 new members per day
52.64% of all members have posted.

[Edited on 5-25-2004 by Scott Bushey]

[Edited on 5-25-2004 by Scott Bushey]

[Edited on 5-27-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Scott Bushey

[b:4736c662fb]Stats 05/25/04[/b:4736c662fb]

On the Puritan Board, there are:
49958 posts
3890 topics
25 forums (24 active)
750 members

Top 5 most viewed topics:
Theological Traditionalism: Defined, Examined, Refuted (3085)
Are believers' children more likely to be elect? (3009)
At What Age Do We Start Baptizing our Children? (2043)
&quot;The Passion of the Christ&quot; (1805)
What translation/version do you use? (1643)


Top 5 most replied to topics:
Are believers' children more likely to be elect? (307)
Theological Traditionalism: Defined, Examined, Refuted (216)
At What Age Do We Start Baptizing our Children? (213)
A Biblical Catechism on Baptism (167)
&quot;The Passion of the Christ&quot; (145)


5 Latest Topics:
Test (5-25-2004 07:58 AM)
you know your reformed when... (5-25-2004 07:58 AM)
Prayer forum (5-25-2004 07:31 AM)
Questions to ask someone going on a summer mission trip (5-25-2004 06:47 AM)
Any Dutch folks out there? (5-25-2004 06:45 AM)


The most popular forum is Theological Forum with 15907 posts and 950 topics


Averages:
67.45 posts per member
1,998.32 posts per forum
11.73 replies per thread
108.94 posts per day
1.24 new members per day
58.00% of all members have posted.


----------



## Puritan Sailor

Way cool, dude! :thumbup:


----------



## JonathonHunt

Is this not just a touch... NERDISH?

Arrrrghhh!

:no:


----------



## dswatts

That's great!!! What a gabby lot we are!

:blah1: 

Grace,
Dwayne


----------



## pastorway

Speaking of a gabby lot - here is something really interesting:

Of the total posts (at 2:52 PM May 25, 2004), the following members are responsible for 35% of all posts. 

Ranked according to gabbiness by the blah blah meter:

:blah1::blah1::blah1::blah1::blah1::blah1::blah1: [b:e2f964e176]2800 - pastorway[/b:e2f964e176]
:blah1::blah1::blah1::blah1::blah1::blah1: [b:e2f964e176]2418 - Bladestunner 316[/b:e2f964e176] 
:blah1::blah1::blah1::blah1::blah1: [b:e2f964e176]2322 - Scott Bushey[/b:e2f964e176] 
:blah1::blah1::blah1::blah1: [b:e2f964e176]2207 - webmaster [/b:e2f964e176]
:blah1::blah1::blah1: [b:e2f964e176]2197 - Paul manata[/b:e2f964e176] 
:blah1::blah1: [b:e2f964e176]1991 - joshua[/b:e2f964e176] 
:blah1::blah1: [b:e2f964e176]1941 - puritansailor[/b:e2f964e176]
:blah1: [b:e2f964e176]1791 - fredtgreco[/b:e2f964e176]

So 8 out of 750 members, or 1% of the membership, has posted over a third of the posts!!!

WOW.



:bs2:



[Edited on 5-25-04 by pastorway]


----------



## Puritan Sailor

[quote:0a3cb8d6a1][i:0a3cb8d6a1]Originally posted by pastorway[/i:0a3cb8d6a1]
So 8 out of 750 members, or 1% of the membership, has posted over a third of the posts!!!
[/quote:0a3cb8d6a1]
Wow, so it's almost like the income tax burden in our country...


----------



## Learner

But Phillip,about 33%of the posts by the top 8 were throw-away lines or silly symbols.Don't celebrate quantity over quality.Of course,66%of the posts had substance.I have benefited greatly from most of the content.


----------



## pastorway

It's called proficient smiley/bouncy usage!!

And its an art!

HA


----------



## Scott Bushey

On the Puritan Board, there are:
50617 posts


----------



## JohnV

[quote:526942c9d6][i:526942c9d6]Originally posted by Scott Bushey[/i:526942c9d6]
On the Puritan Board, there are:
50617 posts [/quote:526942c9d6]

A few observations:
Our number of posts per day has increased over time. Back when we were just breaking 10,000 posts we were at about 40 -50 posts per day, and now we are doing over 120 posts per day. And that was barely a year ago, if that. Calvinist Kid wrote to 10,000th post, Pastorway the 20,000th and 30,000th, I believe. 40,000 came while I was off line for a while, and 50,000 happened over the weekend, when I wasn't home. 

The number of new members per day has dropped off somewhat. The last half of last year and the first half of this year saw a great deal of activity in the membership list. Many came on board, and most of them posted. It also became clear that we had many visitors, as the number of views often exceeded the number of members logged in at some given moments. The Puritan Board had become a popular site on the I-net. 

As the membership grew, so did the diversity in interests. New forums were opened, and new moderators appointed. As the average number of posts per day climbed, it became next to impossible for any one person to read them all. For myself, I sometimes need to be reminded which forums I am involved in and need to read, as there are many other forums and active threads of interest as well. I sometimes don't even have time to respond to every post I wish to respond to. 

But of the greatest interest to me are the friendships and fellowships that this Board has generated. I am firmly persuaded that this Board is one of a kind in that category. There is a pastoral quality to this Board: there is no fear of speaking your mind, yet there is a common restraint and respect; the value of the person takes precedence over the opinions expressed. We have gotten to know each other as real people. We may not know everyone by face, but we soon learn to know each other by character. And character grows out of godliness.


----------



## Scott Bushey

John,
Excellent job of playing board statistician!

The reason that the numbers for new members have dwindled is because we are now restricting membership.



[quote:9d84f62191][i:9d84f62191]Originally posted by JohnV[/i:9d84f62191]
[quote:9d84f62191][i:9d84f62191]Originally posted by Scott Bushey[/i:9d84f62191]
On the Puritan Board, there are:
50617 posts [/quote:9d84f62191]

A few observations:
Our number of posts per day has increased over time. Back when we were just breaking 10,000 posts we were at about 40 -50 posts per day, and now we are doing over 120 posts per day. And that was barely a year ago, if that. Calvinist Kid wrote to 10,000th post, Pastorway the 20,000th and 30,000th, I believe. 40,000 came while I was off line for a while, and 50,000 happened over the weekend, when I wasn't home. 

The number of new members per day has dropped off somewhat. The last half of last year and the first half of this year saw a great deal of activity in the membership list. Many came on board, and most of them posted. It also became clear that we had many visitors, as the number of views often exceeded the number of members logged in at some given moments. The Puritan Board had become a popular site on the I-net. 

As the membership grew, so did the diversity in interests. New forums were opened, and new moderators appointed. As the average number of posts per day climbed, it became next to impossible for any one person to read them all. For myself, I sometimes need to be reminded which forums I am involved in and need to read, as there are many other forums and active threads of interest as well. I sometimes don't even have time to respond to every post I wish to respond to. 

But of the greatest interest to me are the friendships and fellowships that this Board has generated. I am firmly persuaded that this Board is one of a kind in that category. There is a pastoral quality to this Board: there is no fear of speaking your mind, yet there is a common restraint and respect; the value of the person takes precedence over the opinions expressed. We have gotten to know each other as real people. We may not know everyone by face, but we soon learn to know each other by character. And character grows out of godliness. [/quote:9d84f62191]


----------

